

Steam powered space ships (1918) - jodrellblank
http://www.infomercantile.com/blog/2009/03/steam-powered-space-ships-1918.html

======
jodrellblank
A resubmission of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2029675> only with a
working blog post link instead of a broken image hotlink.

------
JCTony
Epicfail.

